# Okay My Fine 1236 Lathe Friends - What Is This ?



## Swerdk (Sep 30, 2015)

I am trying to figure out why my lathe spindle is internally threaded on outboard end and what ways i can use it?

Off hand does anyone know thread size? Metric or inch?   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskt (Sep 30, 2015)

It is threaded so you can attach things like a winch or ice-cream maker or pasta dough roller.
Seriously, that is not all that far off.  You can make a little device called a spyder to support longer pieces of stock such as rifle barrels or just a long thing that you don't want to be whipping around while turning.  I haven't a clue as to the thread size--but I would speculate it is something utilizing milliwaggles 0r kilihoogles or some of that metric stuff.






I haven't gotten far enough into mine to be using that end yet. 

But since you are into questions, were you able to get all 4 bolts in the headstock into the base cabinet?  I cannot get the one on the operator side near the apron to go into the hole.  It just won't go.  My solution is to get a much longer bolt and thread it up from the bottom and then put a nut on from the top.

One more for you.  When I received mine, it shook badly at all speeds with the belts on the lowest speed setting.  I noticed that one of the belts was considerably looser than the other.  I checked the motor and it was pretty square.  I moved the belts to the other speed setting and it was better, but not much.  Off to NAPA & purchased 2 better (I hope) quality belts.  On the low speed setting, still pretty bad vibrations.  One belt still a bit loose--rechecked and aligned the pulleys.  Still vibrates.  Removed one belt and better.  Put the one belt on the faster setting and much better, although I would prefer the slower setting.

No, I have not contacted Matt about it yet.  At this point, I'm having too much fun getting my shop somewhat organized and just playing around.

Jerry in Delaware


----------



## darkzero (Sep 30, 2015)

See posts #19 & #22 in my PM1236 thread.


----------



## Swerdk (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi jerry- i tried the pasta attachments but now i have spaghetti all over the ceiling 

I got the last bolt in  ,that you are referring to, by threading from the bottom.  It was tough but when I reversed the thread and went through the top again it worked.  The internal threads were not clean so i think that was the problem- 

I had no problems on any speeds all purrrrrrrrs  call matt  sorry- my lathe came with a bonus ups hole through the box-- get to do lots of cosmetic touch ups and a dro wire destroyed. Matt is helping out a lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M (Sep 30, 2015)

Yours looks like mine, a Smithy 12x37.  Was thinking that if I built a spider I would either have to open up the case thru hole to accommodate the spider or run the machine with the door open when I had it on.  My spindle actually has threads on the outside, tho.

Had a bit of the same issue with vibration and belts not equally tight so I bought two of those green universal linked belts that you can adjust to any size.  They also seem to run smoother and I my case, they worked great, vibrations gone.  I set these up a little shorter than the stock belts so the motor rides a bit higher.

Steve


----------



## Chiptosser (Sep 30, 2015)

My guess,  it being a asian or urasian made, that it is metric.   You can make a threaded plug with a threaded rod , to use as a stock stop.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Sep 30, 2015)

Chinese and a lot of Taiwanese equipment come with junk belts.  If you want good belts and you have double or triple belts you should consider matched belts from a name brand company like Gates.  You can get Gates belts branded Napa at most Napa Auto Parts stores, you may have to wait a few days for them to order the size you need.  Quality matched belts can make all the difference.  

If you are having vibration issues I would make sure all your pulleys are turning true, ( not wobbling) and that the set screws are tight.  If you like the way the pulley is spinning you might loctite the set screws with blue loctite.

A friend of mine complained about vibration on his double belt Chinese lathe, I solved problem in 20 seconds with my pocket knife, cut the wobbling belt off.   Most of the vibration disappeared.  I bet he is still running it that way. 

michael


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 30, 2015)

Swerdk said:


> I am trying to figure out why my lathe spindle is internally threaded on outboard end and what ways i can use it?
> 
> Off hand does anyone know thread size? Metric or inch?
> 
> ...


I have threaded the far end of the spindle on both of my lathes.  Here is what I did with my internally threaded headstock.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/lathe-headstock-work-stop-g0602.32809/

Bob


----------



## Swerdk (Sep 30, 2015)

That's a very interesting idea thank you for sharing that I will consider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planeflyer21 (Oct 1, 2015)

Same thing on the last machine I had.  It turned out to be a combination of a Chinese belt and loose pulley.

Smooth as glass once those two items were addressed.


----------

